# Unable To Focus During Sport



## Rob51 (Jul 2, 2019)

Played my usual Saturday morning golf competition last weekend and felt my levels suddenly dropping during the round. I had plenty of glucose sweets, jelly babies and a banana in my bag just in case but I found that I could not focus properly during the round and didn't play very well as a result. I was actually glad to get off the course which is so unusual for me.

My diabetes specialist said this may happen when she put me on insulin and I should consider reducing my pre sport insulin if it does . Having only been on insulin  for one week though and not really sure where my head is at since finding out that I actually need insulin injections I am a little worried about playing with my dosages.

Is this something we all do ? I mean, reducing insulin if going for a run or swim etc. and on the other side, in what situations would you consider increasing the insulin dosage.

Taking the daily tablets was straight forward but insulin injections is a new ball game that has taken me out of my comfort zone. It seems like we apply self -management but I don't feel like I know enough about insulin etc. to self manage just yet.

I maybe  over thinking situations but that is where my head is at just now.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 2, 2019)

Rob51 said:


> Is this something we all do ? I mean, reducing insulin if going for a run or swim etc. and on the other side, in what situations would you consider increasing the insulin dosage.



Yep. Very much so.

Can't speak for T2s on insulin bit as a T1 doses are a constant juggling act with meal size (calculated by counting up how much carbohydrate is in it and giving a dose to specifically cover that) alongside adjustments for activity, illness, alcohol, stress, and general changes through the seasons. 

Because I'm on an insulin pump I can turn up (or down) the background trickle of insulin (basal) as well as meal doses (bolus) which gives extra flexibility. 18 holes of golf is actually a decent length walk, and the stress and excitement of looking for balls in hedges may also have an effect on your BG. I would start with an adjustment of perhaps 10% or 20% of the dose preceding the activity and check BG before, during and after.

The extended 'fuzziness' is because it takes the brain quite a while (at least 40 minutes) to come back to normal after your blood glucose has returned to normal range. That's why the DVLA makes us wait even after we are back in the 5s before we can drive again.

I trust your Dr has told you about the important guidance around driving?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi Rob.  I adjust mine all the time but as you're on a mixed insulin (M3) you've got less flexibility in terms of adjustment.  I've never used that type of insulin but as Mike mentions in general you can reduce insulin before exercise and/or keep having carbs when you're playing.  I'd say you need to see if there's any sort of pattern to your levels before making changes.  Same would apply if your levels are high.  If patterns emerge (the random nature of diabetes means it's not always the case) then you can think about changes but I think you probably need to speak to your nurse/specialist for guidance on what changes to make.


----------



## Jodee (Jul 2, 2019)

I've experience vision issues with high blood glucose and know of other diabetics who experience vision issues with hypos, my friends husband says for him when the vision is affected he always pops a Dextrose or 2 (that would be for hypos not hypers)


----------



## Rob51 (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks for the info guys much appreciated - I will no doubt pop up on the forum some where with more requests for advice but this information is very helpful


----------



## Rob51 (Jul 2, 2019)

Yes my diabetes nurse advised on the driving requirements and I have informed the DVLA and insurance


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2019)

So what was your BG a) before you started playing golf and b) when you started feeling 'fuzzy' ?  If you don't know why the hell do you assume yours was low and even if it was low for you, and did feel like a hypo, was it a real one or a false one?


----------



## Rob51 (Jul 3, 2019)

Jenny,
The feeling of low to me was the sapping of energy levels suddenly coupled with not focusing properly but I don’t know if this is a true hypo or a false one having not experienced this before.


----------



## Carolg (Jul 26, 2019)

Hi rob.
I had to get used to training for half moonwalk-13.1 miles. I found when my BG was low, I got slower walking and staggered a bit. I always had jb,s and snack bar in pocket, and could stop for a few moments if necessary


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jul 26, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> I adjust mine all the time but as you're on a mixed insulin (M3) you've got less flexibility in terms of adjustment.



Yes. It might be that eating more would be recommended, or (depending on how long the exercise lasts) some combination. With my bolus insulin I more than halve the ratio for my evening dances (usually it's 4g to a unit, and if it's a night when I go dancing it's 10g to a unit). That's what the dietitian advised, and for a while I didn't believe her, but she's right (near enough, anyway). And that's not serious exercise, it's just social tango (so controlled walking and a bit of standing around) for 3 hours or so.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jul 27, 2019)

It definitely sounds as though your levels were lower than usual, your symptoms are consistent.   I think what Jenny's trying to get at is that hypo 'feelings' are relative;   if you go low a lot, you sometimes don't 'feel' a hypo til you're really low.   If you run high a lot, then 7 can feel like a hypo.

Because of this, it's well worth carrying your monitor and testing when you get those symptoms - but remember if you're not hypo check again 5 or 10 minutes later as you could be on the way down

If you only inject a few times a day and don't play rounds of golf for very long, the temptation might be to have something to eat before you play.


----------

